# Bad roof repair, part 2. Now what?



## noahweb (Feb 11, 2010)

* Noticed that the shingles don't go all the way to the vertical part of the flashing (see first pic). Is that a big deal? Same with the back of the chimney, there is about 1/2"-3/4" of exposed horizontal flashing. No cricket, but is this a big deal since the roof pitch is low one this section? They didn't quote a cricket and I didn't specify, so I'm not holding them to it, just wondering if it should be put in.

Not a "big" deal. Only visually/aesthetically a problem.


* I am beginning to doubt that they replaced the shingles for two reasons; 1) the shingles appear to be nailed, but the ends are not fastened down (no adhesive), 2) they are a perfect match with the old shingles which are about 4-5 years old. Wouldn't the old shingles be more worn/faded? Is there any way to tell for sure if the shingles were replaced?

They may have replaced them. Try and see the nail head on the shingles that should have been replaced. They should have at least used new nails. This could be a start

* Any reason why a clear silicone sealant is used on one side of the chimney (south), but not the other 3 sides?

Maybe be ran short of material? 

* What's the best way to get this fixed? I plan to bring the roofing company owner over to show him the work, tell him I'm not paying for it, then get another contractor to do the work. Is this reasonable, or should I give him one more chance (with a different employee) to redo the job? Also, they used chip board rather than plywood when they replaced the decking. Is this a big deal?

Give him one more chance. Then WATER TEST it thoroughly before you pay him.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

No roofer touched that one!  Was there a sign saying 'sheet-rock' under the roofing sign on that truck?:whistling2:

I tell him you weren't paying and hire a roofer.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

No back pan. Water forced under the shingles at the top. Corners cut so tight, it's rediculous. Exposed nail in step flashing. The list is just too long.

Here's a bit of what it's supposed to look like, but not all of it.
http://www.albertsroofing.com/Chimney Repair.htm


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

May I make copies of those pix to add to my jackleg folder, and possibly my site? They're great examples of how NOT to flash a chimney.
I'll credit them to 'anonymous'.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Oct 6, 2009)

As Tinner said, a roofer did not do that. Maybe a guy who knows how to nail on shingles did that, but an actual roofer didnt.

As has been said, the list is too long. That work is entirely unacceptable and if the "roofer" is honest with himself, he knows that.

Refuse payment, take plenty of pictures and hire someone else to do it. Go to a few of your neighbors and ask them who did their roof because most likely they did the chimney flashings. Try to find someone more reputable. This type of work is showing up more and more with all the homeowners who are hiring "contractors" off of craigslist.


----------



## TNVolFamily (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi, this is the wife now. Thanks for all of your expertise. I am just trying to figure out how we refuse to pay them without them putting a lien on our house and without us having to retain an attorney? Since some of you seem to have your own roofing companies, perhaps you could give us some good advice.

I really want to hire someone else to fix this and do the work, but don't want to be responsible or liable for paying 2 companies. How should we proceed?

I feel really guilty for urging my husband to call these people. He was apprehensive when I showed him their ad in the phonebook since they have the word Budget in the name of their company. I said, you can't judge a company by 1 word. Obviously in this case you can.

Husband said by all means, use our pictures if it serves a purpose. LOL, put them up and perhaps I should direct this company to your site and say, "See? Your work is showing up as examples of what not to do!" j/k


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, how much did the chimney repair cost? Them putting a lein on your house is the very last thing I would worry about and since Ive never encountered a situation where I had to lein anyones house in tennessee, I am unfamiliar with your laws regarding it. The flashing is far beyond substandard for the second time in a row and it needs to be properly fixed.

Truth is, majority of guys claiming to be roofers are unaware of how to properly flash a chimney. As Tinner said, your pictures would be great to put into a booklet to show potential customers what their job SHOULD NOT look like. Feel more than free to refer the contractor to this website where he can read the opinions of others who have absolutley no monetary incentive to help you out.

From other forums, I know of a good roofer who relocated to Tennessee and depending on where you are, he may be able to help you out. Otherwise, ask for pictures of previous chimney work. If the contractor is proud of the work they do, they will often have many pictures of it.


----------



## TNVolFamily (Feb 21, 2010)

The repair was only $450, but to a family on a tight budget not spare change. Like my husband said, this was about the 2nd cheapest quote we received. The other estimates ranged anywhere from $75 more to about $200 more than this.

We're actually not in TN either. We're in Northern Alabama (Huntsville area). If you know anyone in our area, we will phone them today!

Should have flippin' known when the guy giving the estimate showed up over an hour late and said he would look at it when it was dark. I am just so kicking myself and have always considered myself smarter than this. :furious:

Thanks so much for your feedback.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

TNVolFamily said:


> Hi, this is the wife now. Thanks for all of your expertise. I am just trying to figure out how we refuse to pay them without them putting a lien on our house and without us having to retain an attorney? Since some of you seem to have your own roofing companies,
> 
> Husband said by all means, use our pictures if it serves a purpose. LOL, put them up and perhaps I should direct this company to your site and say, "See? Your work is showing up as examples of what not to do!" j/k


No joke. I'll put them on my company website, along with the location. Check back later.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I added some of those pix to my site and updated it.
http://www.albertsroofing.com/Chimney%20Repair.htm


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

OK. I found the missing pictures and was able to update the chimney flashing page. If you already looked at the link, you need to refresh your page. :thumbsup:

http://www.albertsroofing.com/Chimney Repair.htm


----------

